# China cracking down on Tesla and quality



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

This is just one version of the story - https://www.wsj.com/articles/chinese-regulators-summon-tesla-on-quality-issues-11612788928

Do you think this is the wake up call Tesla needs? Or is it unwarranted and maybe just China putting pressure on an American company to let the Chinese EV companies get a foothold? We know build quality and paint have been an issue here, so I guess it isn't any different there.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

China likes subtlety. In this case I would guess they know the realities of rapid production, and that the best way to slow Tesla down is to require them to carefully inspect and test each car before it leaves the factory.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

GDN said:


> Or is it unwarranted and maybe just China putting pressure on an American company to let the Chinese EV companies get a foothold?


I'm concerned about this.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

China? Using whatever means necessary to advance their own gains? 

SHOCKING.


----------

